# Red Cambarus asperimanus babies



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Kewlness! Now if they would only stay that size. ;o)


----------



## roisu (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Cambarus asperimanus ! I wish to get them home.


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, it would be nice if they stayed small, but it is great to get a few hundred young moving in tanks. The babies are fantastic and the asperimanus only get about 3 inches body size.


----------

